# New 125 Gallon Tank



## caribemonsters (Jun 26, 2012)

I am upgrading from a 75 gallon tank to a 125 gallon tank. I have a eheim 2215 that I will be using on the 125g to help with a new filter . I was wondering what you guys suggest for a new filter ? I was thinking a eheim pro 3 or would 2 eheim 2217's be better or maybe a fluval fx5 ??? Just want the best filter but don't want a wet/dry. I have 7 caribe that will be going in the 125g


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

FX5 for sure.

Why dont you want a sump or wet dry? Far "more" filtration capability, and typically cheaper to setup for what you are getting.


----------



## caribemonsters (Jun 26, 2012)

They sound like a pain. So u think FX5 over eheim


----------

